# Portage Lakes Open Tournament



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

PORTAGE LAKES BASS MASTERS
Open bass tournament at Portage Lakes
Saturday, April 26, 2008
New State Park (ramp off Route 93)

Registration: 4:30am  6:15am
Tournament Hours: 6:30am  2:30pm (Pre-blastoff meeting at 6:25)
Fees: $80 if pre-registered---postmarked by 4/19/08
$85 if register after 4/19
Order of blast-off: Determined by receipt of entry fees
Prize money based on 60 boat field. Money will be pro-rated if field not full. Underlined receive plaques.
1st - $800 2nd - $600 3rd - $500 4th - $400 5th - $350
6th - $300 7th - $200 8th - $150 Big Bass - $500

Tournament Rules:
1.	A one or two-person team limit of fish shall be 5 bass (largemouth, smallmouth, or spotted) which measure 12 inches or longer. Fish will be measured with mouth closed, to the tip of the tail. One courtesy measurement shall be allowed.
2.	All boats shall be inspected prior to launch. This may include livewell and tackle. Boat owner is responsible for all safety equipment, and any liability that may occur during the tournament.
3.	No fishing within 50 yards of a boat that is anchored with trolling motor up. Please use good sportsmanship during the tournament. A 50 yard courtesy rule is strongly suggested.
4.	Artificial baits only. No trolling. Livewell required. Life jacket and killswitch use strongly suggested. Only one rod may be used at a time while fishing.
5.	No alcoholic beverages permitted during tournament or weigh-in.
6.	Entry fee payment for this event will be considered a commitment. No refunds will be given to no shows. However, team personnel changes may be allowed by Portage Lakes Bass Masters (PLBM) tournament committee if notified by the end of the registration period.
7.	Team members must remain on boat at all times. Public restroom use at state parks is permissible.
8.	A ½ pound penalty for each dead fish brought to the scale will be assessed. A 1 pound penalty will be assessed for any short fish that are weighed in. Tournament places determined by total bass weight. Ties will be broken by greatest number of fish, and then a coin flip.
9.	Bass MUST be alive to collect Big Bass money.
10.	Teams more than 5 minutes late to the weigh-in will be disqualified.
11.	All fish weighed that are alive will be returned to the lake. No exceptions. Please have your own weigh bag for your fish.
12.	Rules and their interpretation are solely at the discretion of the PLBM tournament committee. All decisions by PLBM are final and binding. Protests shall be made in writing, prior to weigh-in. Accusing party must be prepared to pay for lie detector tests. Financial responsibility shifts to the accused party if the out come is in favor of the accusing party.
13.	Any violations of the above rules, cheating, or unsportsmanlike conduct (or violations of specific lake rules) will result in disqualification from this tournament and forfeiture of entry fees.
14.	Mail entry forms to: Dave Ernst 1137 Douglass Ave. Barberton, OH 44203
Make checks payable to: PORTAGE LAKES BASS MASTERS
15.	Questions regarding open? Call Tom Freshly at 440-548-5914 or Chris Langenfeld at 330-247-8498 (evenings)
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -Detach and return below with payment ($80)- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
OFFICIAL ENTRY FORM
PLBM open bass tournament on Portage Lakes (4/26/2008)
BOATER/Contact PARTNER
Name_____________________________________ Name_____________________________________

Phone_____________________________________ Signature__________________________________

Signature__________________________________

WAIVER: We have read and agree to abide by all rules set forth by Portage Lakes Bass Masters for this open bass tournament. By signing this form, we agree to waive all responsibility (and will not sue) on the part of the PLBM members/tournament committee, the state of Ohio, or any contestants; as to injury, damage, or even death as a result of participating in this event. We realize that we are participating in this open bass tournament at our own risk. We also waive the right to sue based on any decision or negative publicity that may arise for rule infractions and/or disqualification which may occur in this event. Have fun and be safe!! PLBM


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Portage is on fire right now and just in time for this tourny. Registration starts at 4:30am. $85 dollars at the ramp. Money gained from this tournament is used along with many sponsors for my clubs annual kids fishing derby. 

Further details about kids derby and tourny at: www.portagelakesbassmasters.4t.com


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

Any results from this tourney? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Yea, wheres the results?? I'd like to know them also  WB


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

The results are supposed to be emailed to me. I will post as soon as I have them. It took 9# to get a check. 

A 57# 49" flathead was brought to the scales that one of the guys caught.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

1st Markoski/Markoski (12.96 lbs) 
2nd Hankins/Oakes (12.94 lbs) 
3rd Kahrig (11.82 lbs) 
4th Crawford/Westfall (10.57 lbs) 
5th Browning/Maconachy (10.37 lb) 
6th Hooper/Blackert (10.03 lbs) 
7th Weaver/Weaver (9.82 lbs) 
8th Miller/Schwartz (9.74 lbs) 

Big Bass Hooper/Blackert (4.29 lbs)

The flathead catfish was caught on a jerkbait with 10# line out of East Res. It was 49" and 57# 11 onces.


----------

